# Flights more expensive from Duba



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Just wondering if flights are always more expensive from Dubai rather than going to Dubai as it does seem to be that way for the UK. UK to Dubai seems cheaper than Dubai to the UK or does it depend on the season?

I'm looking at flights Dubai to BKK quite regularly and wondered which way round it's better to fly in terms of price, Dubai to BKK, or BKK to Dubai?

Many thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I always think it seems to be more expensive to fly from Dubai to UK than other way round.
Interestingly if you price UK to Calcutta return, via Dubai - it is cheaper than UK to Dubai!
In other words, if you are simply using Dubai as a transit hub - then flights are cheaper than if you live here (and are obviously mining gold from the streets!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

My experience is that return trips from the UK to Dubai are more expensive than Dubai return trips and I have made about a dozen in the last year, but the trick is booking early.

But you are correct for example, that a UK-Sydney via Dubai ticket, is cheaper by £100 than a Dubai - Sydney ticket. Thats the Qantas effect for you.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

We travel to Bkk a couple of times a year and although I always check the Emirates price, in case they're cheap for a change, we usually go with someone else. Bkk is one of Emirates most profitable routes, after London. 

In the past we've gone Gulf Air, Qatar or Sri Lankan as although not direct they are often half the price which doesn't matter too much if your on your own but when they're are two or more its a lot if play money to throw away. Thai are also worth a look as they're direct and sometimes slightly cheaper the EK despite some of they're seats being in the emirates planes as a code share. 

The UK is usually more expensive from here with both Virgin and BA bring cheaper and Brunei often being the cheapest way to Heathrow. Brunei is a dry flight but they will let you drink your own duty free on board. 

While I'm here a tip for travel internally in Thailand is to take the onward flight from Dong Muang airport instead of Suvarnabume. But allow a am extra hour and 700baht or the taxi.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I always think it seems to be more expensive to fly from Dubai to UK than other way round.
> Interestingly if you price UK to Calcutta return, via Dubai - it is cheaper than UK to Dubai!
> In other words, if you are simply using Dubai as a transit hub - then flights are cheaper than if you live here (and are obviously mining gold from the streets!)
> ...


What would happen if you booked a return flight but weren't able to make the return leg (due to planning so far ahead and not being able to make it and ticket expires). Would any penalties be payable?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you booked uk to uae return and only came from UK to UAE and did not use return flight then no problem.
But if you booked UK to Calcutta via DUbai and got off in Dubai (and did not travel on to Calcutta) - then you would not be able to use the Calcutta to UK via Dubai part of the ticket.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> My experience is that return trips from the UK to Dubai are more expensive than Dubai return trips and I have made about a dozen in the last year, but the trick is booking early.
> 
> But you are correct for example, that a UK-Sydney via Dubai ticket, is cheaper by £100 than a Dubai - Sydney ticket. Thats the Qantas effect for you.


That's not qantas just the way it's always been with EK. They know we are a captive market so they can apply yet another "expat tax" on us  Only benefit with the tickets you buy here is that they are more flexible than the bargain EK tickets ex-UK. 

It still p1ss3s me off reading EK ads in the UK press of return trips London-Sydney for a lot less than I often pay to fly a third of that distance home


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> That's not qantas just the way it's always been with EK. They know we are a captive market so they can apply yet another "expat tax" on us  Only benefit with the tickets you buy here is that they are more flexible than the bargain EK tickets ex-UK. It still p1ss3s me off reading EK ads in the UK press of return trips London-Sydney for a lot less than I often pay to fly a third of that distance home


emirates charge European prices against a low cost base i.e. they can pay cabin staff Lower salaries on the basis that they are tax free, plus the low cost maintenance base with mainly asian technicians! But still cannot take off on time or give you up to date information. Emirates and customer service are an oxymoron!


----------

